# Is my new budgie okay?



## PoofyBudgie (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I just joined. I got a budgie yesterday and since I'm new, I tend to get worried a lot about my new baby.. I am feeding him Wild Harvest Parakeet food, I read some reviews about it and it seemed like an okay food for my new budgie to have for now. I don't live near a place that sells proper budgie food besides Walmart. I love my budgie so dearly already, I'm so worried. Today I noticed he has some of his poop stuck to his tail, I gave him a little bath and got it all off, even though he tail is still stanined green. He also has been having runny/watery green poop as well. Also, when I gave him a bath, I noticed it looked like he has a little bald area by his wing. I'm so concerned and I have no resources around me available to help. Thank you everyone so much

(I attached some pictures of my new budgie)


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad that you found this site which has the best information of everything you'd need to know about budgies. Make sure you read all the "stickies" relative to care, health, and taming + the forum.
Your budgie is very new and for now the best thing to do is allow him to settle in and not fuss with him. Make sure he has seed and water available and spend time with him but do not handle him. Just let him adjust to his new environment. Green poop is not a good sign, but it could be he's not eating enough and is afraid. Budgies will bathe but you should not "give him a bath". It seems that in bathing him, he was overly wet and until his feathers dry, they tend to stick together, like I see in the photo. As soon as he dries off his feathers should look normal. Don't try the bath again. Budgies will bathe themselves if they want to. The best thing you can do is relax and make sure that you are not directly touching or handling him. He needs time to adjust. If he continues to have loose greenish poop you should have him see an avian veterinarian who specializes in treating birds. Welcome to Talk Budgies and good luck with your new friend.


----------



## PoofyBudgie (Jun 9, 2018)

philw said:


> Glad that you found this site which has the best information of everything you'd need to know about budgies. Make sure you read all the "stickies" relative to care, health, and taming + the forum.
> Your budgie is very new and for now the best thing to do is allow him to settle in and not fuss with him. Make sure he has seed and water available and spend time with him but do not handle him. Just let him adjust to his new environment. Green poop is not a good sign, but it could be he's not eating enough and is afraid. Budgies will bathe but you should not "give him a bath". It seems that in bathing him, he was overly wet and until his feathers dry, they tend to stick together, like I see in the photo. As soon as he dries off his feathers should look normal. Don't try the bath again. Budgies will bathe themselves if they want to. The best thing you can do is relax and make sure that you are not directly touching or handling him. He needs time to adjust. If he continues to have loose greenish poop you should have him see an avian veterinarian who specializes in treating birds. Welcome to Talk Budgies and good luck with your new friend.


Thank you very much! I will just let him be for a while and let him get used to his new home. Thank you as well for the info on the bath! I will make sure to take that advice in the future! I'm sure him being new he is just a little stressed, so perhaps that's what causing his poop to be green. I'm happy my fears have been put to rest and I should just let him relax for a bit. Also, it may be another kind of stupid question, will his feathers be okay after them being too wet? He is all dry now and he looks normal again, I just hope there wasn't any damage done to his feathers.. thank you again very very much for this reply. It has helped me tremdously.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome, and congrats on your new birdy baby! It looks soooo cute!

I highly recommend reading the stickies - they have tons of information about feathers and food, and everything in-between. Even if you have no info around to locally, there is plenty here! You'll be confident with how to care for your budgie in no time!

It's feathers should be fine. Just give your baby time to settle and rest and get to know it's new environment.

Your seed choice seems good to me (though others may know more than I in that area) but don't forget to feed fresh fruit and vegge, sprouts, etc (all at your local walmart  ) Check out this thread for diet info

You've got great support here, and I hope we see more of your baby soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is very normal for a budgie to sit quietly in one spot and not move much when it is first brought home.
You may not see your budgie eating or drinking for a few days and this is normal.

If the budgie is sitting on the floor of the cage, you can place some seed and a shallow dish of water on the bottom of the cage until the budgie begins moving around in the cage and locates its food and water dishes

While it is fine to offer a spray of millet for a day or two, it is very important that you also have a high quality seed mix available in the cage. 
Otherwise, budgies can quickly decide they aren't going to eat anything but millet leading to obesity and nutritional disease.

Budgies drink only tiny bits of water at a time you may not see this happen as they often wait until you are not around before drinking.

It is best that you not try to touch your budgie for the first two weeks. 
He needs time to settle into his new environment and become comfortable with his new surroundings.
Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, congratulations on your new budgie . You've come to the right place to learn the best practices for keeping budgies healthy and thriving. We have lots of Stickies and Articles and links full of information, and we ask that all new members take some time to read through these.

Sometimes when budgies are in a new environment, the poop can be a bit runny or abnormal from stress. If all is well, you should see this stop when your budgie starts the routine of normal eating and starts to feel more comfortable in the new surroundings.

As you look through our resources, check out the diet section for tips for a well balanced diet for budgies. As far as somewhere to buy packaged dry foods such as a quality seed mix and pellets, you might try this place.. Looks like they specialize in exotic pets and birds, and might not be too far from you? http://www.tropicalkingdom.com

The bare patch is normal. Birds feathers don't grow in every area of the body, and when they're dry you can't see it .

Best wishes... looking forward to hearing more about your new little one! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've come to the best possible place to learn about the best practices for keeping budgies!

Your little boy is probably very scared right now. As mentioned, it's important not to try and touch or tame him in the first few weeks you have him. Runny/green droppings are normal when you first bring a new bird home as they are a sign of stress. As he settled in, his droppings would have returned to normal. 

You've been given great advice to help him feel at home!

Please let us know how he's settling in! :albino: 

Be sure also to read through the links provided above by FaeryBee. You'll find all you need to know about budgies within! If you have any questions after reading though everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------

